# I produce 1 to 2 tons of honey a m



## Basika (Jan 25, 2017)

Looking for buyers in the usa this honey is made form citrus flowers. I can bring the honey any were in the USA I am currently leaving in mackiney, TX but the honey is produce in Mexico. I am new to this industry any suggestions or help will be great full


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Basika - you better get a move on. I hear they are putting up a wall


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Max very insensitive post. Are there many like you in Australia?


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

You should get that honey tested, so you can prove it's origin and that it really IS pure honey


----------

